# Being A LEO and A Freemason



## jjjjjggggg (Mar 25, 2014)

Curious how many of my brothers are LEOs and freemasons? How has one effected (or not) the other? Which were you first and did it effect your decision to become the other?

I've been a LEO for the last decade, first working Patrol Division in a small town with a short stint in Investigations. I'm now a state trooper and loving giving my old partners a hard time by bragging about how many domestics, stolen potted plant reports, animal calls, etc. that I haven't had to take now that I'm a "road dog".

I was a LEO before I was a freemason and remember working with a couple of guys who were freemasons and thinking they were some of the finest guys I knew. I had thought about joining the freemasons a few years back, but knew I would be moving, so I wanted to wait till I moved and got settled first. I wished I would have done it way back, but such is life.

Part of the reason I joined freemasonry was because it parallels quite a bit with my LEO experience... the sense of brotherhood, going through the initiatic experience was similar to going to the academy and having to earn the distinction, and the core values of integrity and honor.

However, after years on the job of seeing the worst of the worst I could tell I was becoming more cynical and generally suspicious of everyone. Freemasonry was a way for me to meet non-LEOs and restore my faith that there are others in the community who also hold high ideals and a sense of honor and who also want to make a positive difference in their community. I was also drawn to the history of the fraternity, especially the ideal that men can come together regardless of religious or political affiliation as men on an equal level. 

Like law enforcement, freemasonry hasn't been without its negative history, but the core values have always held strong and there are men who still believe that freemasonry isn't only still relevant but necessary.

I'm looking forward to the conversation!


----------



## goomba (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome to the fraternity brother!  I am also a LEO, but am a local patrol supervisor.  Yes I also see similarities with LE and Masonry.  I also see it with the military.  I love being around non-LE as it gives me a breath of fresh air.  It only gets better!


----------



## Sammcd (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm a retired LEO. There is another retired and two active LEOs in the Lodge. There is a similarity in the camaraderie in the Fraternity, Military and Law Enforcement.    


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm retired from the W.V. Division of Corrections with the rank of Shift Commander after 29 years as a Correctional Officer. I see how the military, law enforcement and Freemasonry are very similar, most importantly the closeness with and dependancy on your brothers from what I know about freemasonry. I am not yet a member of freemasonry. I will be inducted 21 April 14 as an EA.


----------



## Companion Joe (Mar 25, 2014)

I am neither, but by judging from the older membership of our Lodge, at least up through the mid 80s, if you were a cop or fireman, you were also a Mason. As for the brotherhood, I'd say at least 3/4 of our Lodge members are military veterans.


----------



## RyanC (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm on the job here in NYC, just hit my 14 year. I like to think I'm a family man before all else. One thing I do like about Freemasonry is the vast difference in people, it is nice to get away from that LOE mode that most Cops are always in.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 25, 2014)

Low Earth Orbit!  So astronauts Apollo 9 or before, Skylab and after.  Not Bro Buzz.  He went much further.

Law Enforcement Officer?  Never mind ...


----------



## ej6267 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm a retired Sheriff's sgt., but my home lodge, interestingly, seemed to be composed mostly of retired firefighters. Either way, there's a camaraderie between first responders that I think enhances the experience when brought to lodge.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe as a non US brother, im missing something, but: what's a LEO?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## RyanC (Mar 25, 2014)

Law Enforcement Officer


----------



## Bill Rose (Mar 25, 2014)

I became a LEO in 1981 and a Mason in 1987.

I am Chief Deputy for a small agency at this time.

I've been eligible for retirement for a couple of years now but I still enjoy my job.

I contribute my enjoyment of continuing to serve with freemasonry.

I enjoy going to lodge and visiting with brothers from all walks of life.

Outside of lodge I'm Chief.  Inside of lodge I am brother.

Reminds me of when I became a brother in 1987.  My Chief was also my brother.

I believe that more LEO's should seek out to join masonry.

To get out of that so called LEO bubble and be among brothers of all walks of life is beneficial.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MarkR (Mar 26, 2014)

I was a police officer for 25 years, but retired before becoming a Mason.  I now teach law enforcement at Minnesota State University.


----------



## tldubb (Mar 26, 2014)

Retired federal leo..

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MarkR (Mar 27, 2014)

And the L.E.O. in my signature block stands for Lodge Education Officer...lol!


----------



## CajunTinMan (May 11, 2014)

26 years on the job here.  Retired small town Police Chief and now with the sheriffs office.


----------



## jvarnell (May 12, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Low Earth Orbit!  So astronauts Apollo 9 or before, Skylab and after.  Not Bro Buzz.  He went much further.
> 
> Law Enforcement Officer?  Never mind ...


 I did the same thing..... I am not a LEO I know a bunch.....


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 30, 2014)

Well I am looking to become a correctional office in Texas when I move. I'm hoping I can get my degrees before then.


----------



## Willys (May 30, 2014)

I'm not in law enforcement, more usually hiding from the law... or government anyway.  I am a Freemason and PM of my Lodge in north Harris County [Houston].  This Lodge was usually populated to include the local Constable's Deputies.  They would frequently attend Lodge in their LE attire, stowing weaponry before entering open Lodge.
They always enjoyed their opportunities to hang with the Brethren, learning work.  Hanging out in the Lodge, drinking coffee, just being laid back.  The Lodge gave them a freedom of movement they wouldn't have in a diner or parking lot.


----------



## Tony Uzzell (May 31, 2014)

A couple of interesting tidbits (no, I'm not an LEO...I'm a schoolteacher). My mother has been a Texas Highway Patrol secretary for 35+ years in Tyler and several of the HP troopers there are Brother Masons.

We've got a Secretary and a couple of young guys that are about to get into the line-up in my Lodge who are (two Waco PD, one works for the McLennan County SO). We've also got several guys who have worked in law enforcement. One of my members recently referred to our Lodge as a "Cop Lodge" (this was not at all said in a derogatory manner as he is one of the Cops in question).

Back in my DeMolay days, I had the opportunity to meet with some of the members of East Dallas Lodge (which was in the Scottish Rite Cathedral in Dallas, if I recall correctly). They told me that just about every member of East Dallas Lodge was either active or retired law enforcement. I always thought that was pretty neat.

The current Grand Senior Warden of Texas is a retired Highway Patrol Major. I know he likes to be aware of any DPS guys who are being Raised and visits to be present if at all possible. That's pretty cool, from my perspective.

TU


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 17, 2014)

Am now a MM and do see the closeness of the Brotherhood that I experienced as a correctional officer.


----------



## Rick Carver (Oct 20, 2014)

I am retired (on disability) from the Sheriff Dept after a helicopter crash. I would estimate that about 50% of the police in my city are members of our Lodge. There is a Lodge in Emporia named Justice Lodge that is made up of lawyers, judges and LEO.  It is too far for me to travel to attend, or I would probably join. Police Lodges are common in the UK and certain other European jurisdictions.


----------

